# In need of upgrading wheel size



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

So I currently have 16" OEM wheels on my 13 Chevy Cruze LT with the RS package. I am wanting to upgrade to 18" wheels, however I am wanting to know if I get a wheel that is 18 x 8 with an offset of 40mm would that fit without having any issues?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The stock 18s have an offset of +42, so you'd actually be just a tiny bit better off with a +40 ("pushes" the wheel out 2mm). 

Proper tire size will be 225/45R18.


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

I understand, so if I get a wheel with an offset of +35 it'll be better? I am sorry not to familar with the terminology of offset. Also, since the OEM 18" wheels are 18x7, would an 18x8 be sticking out (1 inch)?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Assuming you're not lowered, it shouldn't rub on the fender/quarter, so yes. 

If you had the same offset, it'd be about half an inch wider on each side.

Our MSR 013s are a 17x7.5, with a +38mm offset, and there is still plenty of room for another 1/4" or so.


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

Great! Thank you for your help and clarification!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem! Post some pics when you have the wheels on!


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

I believe my bolt pattern is 5 x 105, does it have to be exactly 105?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, it'll need to be 5x105. It won't fit, otherwise.


----------



## bravotango93 (Feb 5, 2016)

That 5x105 bolt pattern is a real pain. I know some companies will redrill to our bolt pattern, for a charge.


----------

